# What am I looking at? Pic Heavy!



## Pandapop (Jul 27, 2012)

On the 13th of February, two does (an agouti self, and a blue-shaded, ticked doe) I had put to a black splash buck started giving birth at nearly the same hour. Out of the group of 8 I left after culling the males, I have kept 3 females.

1 agouti self, 1 agouti splash and 1... what?

It's difficult to say which baby belonged to who for sure, but based on the outcome, I would assume the agouti self was from the agouti self mother, while the other two from the ticked mom.

The baby in question is below...


































She does have a white belly, and the flash from the camera washes out some of her color (along with the ticked mom, who is a bit darker and more 'blue'). The white doesn't show on her backside, so I'm having a hard time believing she's a splashed mouse..

Here she is with her two sisters, the agouti self and agouti splashed:

























You can clearly see from the photos which is which. The agouti self isn't as dark as her mother, and the agouti splash doesn't actually look ticked here.. but off the lens, she is definitely ticked.

Below is the agouti self mother and the three girls:










And the second mother added in (second mouse from left-to-right):










The agouti-self mother, I can't find any information in my notes about her father. I do know the mother was PEW, genetically agouti.

The blue ticked doe, her mother was also PEW (different doe from the one previously mentioned), genetically agouti. The father was a satin curly-haired buck, whose color I was never sure of. I want to say he was a very dark beige (black eyes), and most of his offspring ended up beige (black eyes) and cream-colored with black splash when paired with a blue splash doe.

This all probably looks really confusing, since I have a hard time explaining things. 
So here's a 'chart' I made just now on the known lineage of these mice.

Click:


http://imgur.com/vcNIf5Q


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

Not the most helpful post here, but just wanted to say I love your chart! They are very cute little meeces too


----------



## Pandapop (Jul 27, 2012)

LOL thanks, even though it's pretty atrocious. I just wanted to whip something up really quick. 
And thank you, I do love my mice. <3


----------

